# BuyVM on Amazon



## D. Strout (Mar 17, 2014)

This has probably been pointed out before, but it's the first time I've seen it, and might be for others too. I went to pay an invoice for BuyVM today and decided to try Amazon payments. When I did, I got this:



It made me giggle in a non-evil (and very manly ) way


----------



## drmike (Mar 17, 2014)

Hahaha!  That's great... The BuyVM easter eggs of sorts.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 17, 2014)

The account is under Karen's name so it'll appear under that, yes 

Amazon kinda sucks to be honest.

Francisco


----------



## hostinghouston (Mar 26, 2014)

Used amazon payments before to accept payments, don't really like it tbh, but still, that is great!!!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Mar 26, 2014)

Availability is the key.  Our policies require that payments be made from a source in the client's name (ie, not using someone else's PayPal or such) - so we're looking at adding other legitimate payment methods to circumvent the "X isn't available in my country" issue.


----------

